# Suppliers



## Raff (Sep 15, 2009)

Where do all the professional detailers get their supplies. Is there anywhere in or around belfast that sells detailing products in bulk at trade prices?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Try David at Pro-Car 272-274 Ormeau Road, Belfast, Northern Ireland, BT7 2GB

He has some terrific products about to land.....


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Or just in behind him [almost] is Elite Car Care http://elitecarcareproducts.co.uk/contact.aspx

It can be a little hard to find I thought, sort of just off Raby Street.

Practically all their stuff is bulk whereas Dave's is a normal retail shop....

[I'm not a pro BTW]


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

also this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90823
www.perfectashine.com Ireland supplier of valetpro and more


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

You could also try Reflection Perfection and also CarClay.


----------

